

Ask HN: How are your startups weathering the economic crisis? - zitterbewegung

I was wondering if there is a large effect on startups due to the economic crisis.
======
nostrademons
Original startup is dead, but I think that's mostly because it was a marginal
idea, my cofounder quit, and without my cofounder, I didn't have all that much
passion for it.

Thinking of doing a new startup, in a more clearly-defined pain point with
more immediate profit potential. But I'm seeing how job apps go in this
market; I need more time to scope out the market and do some prototypes
anyway.

When this crisis was first starting back in 2007, I said that "recessions
force honesty upon businessmen. The marginal businesses get flushed out,
forcing people to focus on useful stuff." That's as true now as it was then,
even if my own startup was one of the marginal ones.

------
Godino
In case of a starup that doesn' require so much money to run, like
<http://www.quotag.com> it's not the recession that affects them most, but the
moods of customers. I mean, in the pre-funding phase there is not much to
screw up :)

------
JustGuy
8 out of our 13 IT ppl (developers, tester, BAs) are made redundadnt

www.linkme.com.au

------
ScottWhigham
Awesome - up about 15% from last month and about 22% from August.

